# Teeter Hangup.....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, Skyrah is now 1 yr old. I started her in another class along with playing at home. In class, their teeter does not lower. Having a prob trying to get her over it. She once flew up it & flew off the end once. Now she so wants to as she does her excited unsure whine, but cannot get her over.

I hate to force her, bad me. If I grab her collar to help her, she freaks more.

I have her, up & she will go the end, jump up, let it slam, & then get on for her 2o2o.  But at this point not going over.

This has me stumped as she will try/do anything. If I do not catch her, she is up & over full sz dogwalk with no issue. My heart sinks as I do not want her falling. Still a pup & worry there. I really have not jumped her & would like to start doing.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wait, why doesn't the teeter lower? How is she supposed to get off?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Emoore- the _frame_ of the teeter doesn't lower. Of course it still has its first-class lever action. :rofl:

Jen- my suggestion is to back up and hit some more foundations. More balance discs, more wobble boards- more stuff that moves around under the dog's feet. I'd also not push the issue in class; avoid the full size teeter until you have a better foundation of balance and assuredness for moving things.

and maybe you can build a teeter training board like this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nt-do-yourself-ideas-hints-8.html#post2275731


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh! I feel sheepish. :blush: I'm thinking-- "Man, they need to get that fixed before training dogs on the teeter." :blush:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also agree to back up and raise the value of the teeter. Then the value of coming of and the banging!

Did you teach 'the bang game' initially? I think that's a huge help. So many treats, clicks and rewards for all the LOUD and movement...

Different versions





 




 
This is neat cause shows plank on a bar jump





 
Teeter at 2:30 and we'd been doing this for a few months raising end a bit each time to make movement and sound louder...





 




 
Tons of frequent treats, real treats, giving fast ON the teeter or ground (not directly from the hand, want the focus/fun to be from the board).

We do not need to train on a beautifully painted/w yellow for the contact. Just a basic board works (may have to deal with slipping but that's only when they are going fast!)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's another teeter training series that I found some time ago. I really like this one, and it only takes five days:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We also had the table in front of the teeter at first, then it was taken away and someone would get at the end and hold it so it would lower slowly and more gently. I had Stosh 'wait' at the tipping point so he expected the drop


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

In watching that second video I posted, you can see just how important the weight shift is for the dog to successfully get a 2o2o performance. If you build drive and speed over the board, you need to have a foundation of weight shift in order to ask for a proper stopped contact performance. Sure- if your dog is just trotting across the board, there won't be much weight shift needed. But with speed, the dog must know how to shift back on their haunches in order to slow down for the stop. See this screenshot I took:









The green lines are totally vertical. The red lines outline the dogs legs and butt. You can clearly see the dog has shifted backwards. This weight shift is so important if you want a fast teeter performance while asking the dog for a stopped contact. You might even make the claim that this weight shift is equally important in a running contact since without it you would incur a flyoff. If you haven't taught a "backup" command, then that would also be a foundation skill that will help your teeter.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks SO much guys. We have a wobble board, no prob there.  We also have a teeter, but frame is lowered & it hits grass. She normally has no fear. The bang not an issue, she is unsure I think of full height. She soooo wants to, but, nope. Wanted her to try a class & like. I feel like most things, if she does once, it's a free for all after.  Just wanting her to try it. 

We will have to learn to gain control lets say. Help, lol Hate to keep on lead + she pulls to go do. She normally follows me pretty good.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

We trained the teeter with tables, similar to the series wildo posted. If you raise your teeter at home, you could get her used to the height by using tables on either end. Maybe your instructor would be willing to let you have some time on the teeter at class to work with the tables.

At 5:25, you can see we move from one table to no tables and Tara is initially a little worried, but works through it quickly.


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd also say try backchaining it, so that she associates the end of the teeter with food or ball or whatever really floats her boat!! Try and get her to jump on the end of the plank going downhill and treat her as she comes off or 2o2o etc. Then get her to jump on a bit further up etc.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JayneA said:


> Try and get her to jump on the end of the plank going downhill and treat her as she comes off or 2o2o etc.


Isn't there a name for this game? I can't quite think of it. It's not the "Bang Game;" that's different.


----------

